# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Dây Nịt Nam Da Bò Thật Tphcm TLP10 chỉ 499K

## qwerty

Dây Nịt Nam Da Bò Thật Tphcm TLP10 chỉ 499K do công ty Cap da bo cho nam VR360 phân phối Hotline / Zalo / Viber: 0989208844

Một chiếc thắt lưng đẹp sẽ giúp bạn trông lịch lãm và chỉnh chu hơn trong những bộ trang phục sang trọng, lịch sự, thích hợp cho bạn diện trong những sự kiện quan trọng như hội họp, dự tiệc, các sự kiện nhằm tôn lên nét nam tính mạnh mẽ. Với chất liệu da bền đẹp chắc chắn bạn sẽ cảm thấy thật tự tin hơn với phong cách thời trang đầy đẳng cấp. Cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu sâu về dòng sản phẩm mới dưới đây nhé!
Sản phẩm mà chúng tôi giới thiệu hôm nay đó là dòng thắt lưng da bò Patina cao cấp với kiểu dáng thời trang, phong cách hiện đại mang đến cho phái mạnh một gu ăn mặc cuốn hút hơn. Chiếc thắt lưng được may chắc chắn với những đường chỉ may nhỏ đều, chuẩn xác mang tới một chiếc thắt lưng bền và chất lượng hơn rất nhiều.
Chất liệu được sử dụng cho mẫu thắt lưng này đó là dòng da bò Patina thuộc cao cấp đã trải qua quá trình thuộc da nhiều công đoạn. Mặt da có độ bóng nhẹ, được dập lớp hình thoi ngay trên mặt da cùng gam màu xanh đậm sáng tối trông chiếc thắt lưng đặc biệt và nổi bật hơn rất nhiều.
Trên đây là một số thông tin chi tiết về chiếc thắt lưng da bò mới nhất này, với gam màu trẻ trung, thời thượng hoàn toàn dễ dàng để bạn có thể mix cùng các bộ trang phục khác nhau khi xuống phố. Đừng bỏ qua nhé, bởi nó sẽ là một phụ kiện mà bạn không thể thiếu trong một set đồ cần sự chỉnh chu và lịch thiệp khi đối diện với mọi người. Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để được tư vấn chính xác về dòng sản phẩm mới này nhé!

Hotline / Zalo / Viber: 0989208844
 Showroom Trung Tâm: 1352 Trường Sa, P3, Tân Bình
 Chi nhánh 2: 5 Ngõ 5 , Láng hạ, Thành Công, Ba Đình
 Email: Tuidacasau.vn@gmail.com
 Web site Giay da ca sau hang that : tuidacasau.vn

----------

